# Java Fern



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

I have four have ferns in my fish tank and it looks one of the leaves are turning transparent. Look a little white. I'm using any fertilizers, and I have a 32w aquarium light build. Can anybody tell me why my leaf is turning transparent??









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that sure doesn't look like a java fern to me...more like an echinodorus..(sword plant)


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

It is a sword plant. IME they need root ferts and lots of iron.


----------



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

lohachata said:


> that sure doesn't look like a java fern to me...more like an echinodorus..(sword plant)


When I bought them at my LMS they told that they were Java Ferns. I wanted plants that didn't have to add fertilizers too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Banks757 (Nov 15, 2012)

BV77 said:


> It is a sword plant. IME they need root ferts and lots of iron.


What kind of root frets / iron do I need to keep plants healthy? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well...the folks at the store lied to you...

get some jobes spikes for ferns and push one down by the plant roots...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

what loha said


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

that's definitely a sword. the whitish/transparent leaves are dying. you might as well pluck those particular leaves...or you can leave them until they rot off. like everyone else said, you should probably get some root tabs.

I use these...click here


----------

